# Small business server 2011



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

_Hi Everyone.

Can someone please please and pretty please help me. i have a server with 17 users but and it is working REALLY slow. all the reports come up with similar errors and they don't look harmful. Could you guys have a look over this sample of the report maybe you guys can see anything that i am missing. I really do not know what i can do to improve the system. Do you guys have any suggestions? I AM REALLY DESPERATE!!!!! ) Thank you in advance 
_

_
Event Source
WinRM
Event Details: 
WSMan operation SignalShell failed, error code _995


_MSExchange CmdletLogs
Event Details: 
Cmdlet failed. Cmdlet Get-User, parameters {Identity=NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM}.
WinRM
Event Details: 
Received the response from Network layer; status: 401 (HTTP_STATUS_DENIED)

DCOM
Event Details: 
The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID {000C101C-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} and APPID {000C101C-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} to the user LOCAL\spfarm SID (S-1-5-21-2379778746-1999305606-543060486-1157) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

PowerShell
Event Details: 
Runspace Id: 5e5e68c3-cc8e-445b-b7aa-5ce53d6bf0a6 Pipeline Id: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000. WSMan reported an error with error code: -2144108250. Error message: Processing data from remote server failed with the following error message: The WinRM client cannot complete the operation within the time specified. Check if the machine name is valid and is reachable over the network and firewall exception for Windows Remote Management service is enabled. For more information, see the about_Remote_Troubleshooting Help topic. StackTrace: <null>

WinRM
Event Details: 
The client got a timeout from the network layer (ERROR_WINHTTP_TIMEOUT)
Schannel
Event Details: 
The following fatal alert was generated: 10. The internal error state is 1203.

DCOM
Event Details: 
DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer MP0020210.local.local using any of the configured protocols.

Kerberos
Event Details: 
The Kerberos client received a KRB_AP_ERR_MODIFIED error from the server mp1205308$. The target name used was RPCSS/LYNNE-PC.local.local. This indicates that the target server failed to decrypt the ticket provided by the client. This can occur when the target server principal name (SPN) is registered on an account other than the account the target service is using. Please ensure that the target SPN is registered on, and only registered on, the account used by the server. This error can also happen when the target service is using a different password for the target service account than what the Kerberos Key Distribution Center (KDC) has for the target service account. Please ensure that the service on the server and the KDC are both updated to use the current password. If the server name is not fully qualified, and the target domain (LOCAL.LOCAL) is different from the client domain (LOCAL.LOCAL), check if there are identically named server accounts in these two domains, or use the fully-qualified name to identify the server.

W3CTRS
Event Details: 
It has taken too long to refresh the W3SVC counters, the stale counters are being used instead.
User Profiles Service
Event Details: 
Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off.

Service Control Manager
Event Details: 
The Exclaimer Signature Manager Exchange Edition Remote Deployment Service service hung on starting.
MSExchangeMailSubmission
Event Details: 
The Microsoft Exchange Mail Submission service is currently unable to contact any Hub Transport servers in the local Active Directory site. The servers may be too busy to accept new connections at this time.

HighAvailability
Event Details: 
ExSearch Mount for database guid=bad6de8d-799b-4d7d-a351-e03ed315b61a on server ''SBSSERVER'' failed: Microsoft.Exchange.Cluster.Replay.SearchProxyRpcException:The seeding operation encountered an error while trying to contact the search service. Error: Microsoft Exchange Search Service may not be running on server SBSSERVER. Specific RPC error message: Error 0x6d9 (There are no more endpoints available from the endpoint mapper) from cli_Mount

CodeIntegrity
Event Details: 
Windows is unable to verify the image integrity of the file \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files\Fujitsu\ServerView Suite\Agents\Server Control\ImbDrvNT.sys because file hash could not be found on the system. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source.

Dhcp-Client
Event Details: 
Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x001999D49C89. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

CertSvc
Event Details: 
The "Windows default" Policy Module "Initialize" method returned an error. An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host. The returned status code is 0x80072746 (10054). Active Directory Certificate Services could not find required Active Directory information.

CertSvc
Event Details: 
Could not connect to the Active Directory. Active Directory Certificate Services will retry when processing requires Active Directory access.

SharePoint Foundation
Event Details: 
The Execute method of job definition Microsoft.SharePoint.Administration.SPConfigurationRefreshJobDefinition (ID 52b599ea-ce5d-4bf2-bf22-77263a24ae96) threw an exception. More information is included below. A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)

SharePoint Foundation
Event Details: 
There was an internal error invoking the timer job ''{107F0DC0-86FC-4C9A-A8D0-F93F9B015286}'' for service ''{233C0586-2CB6-478B-93F4-34A4E0FC5F4A}''.

SharePoint Foundation
Event Details: 
Unknown SQL Exception 233 occurred. Additional error information from SQL Server is included below. A transport-level error has occurred when sending the request to the server. (provider: Shared Memory Provider, error: 0 - No process is on the other end of the pipe.)

TerminalServices-LocalSessionManager
Event Details: 
Remote Desktop Service start failed. The relevant status code was 0x800706be.
HighAvailability
Event Details: 
Failure item processing detected an inconsistent event record (Database=Public Folder Database 0170679494, IsEventPresent=True, Exception=System.OperationCanceledException: The operation was canceled. at System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogException.Throw(Int32 errorCode) at System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.NativeWrapper.EvtNext(EventLogHandle queryHandle, Int32 eventSize, IntPtr[] events, Int32 timeout, Int32 flags, Int32& returned) at System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogWatcher.RequestEvents())

MSExchange ADAccess
Event Details: 
Process MSEXCHANGEADTOPOLOGYSERVICE.EXE (PID=2508). All Domain Controller Servers in use are not responding: SBSSERVER.local.local

MSExchange ADAccess
Event Details: 
Process MSEXCHANGEADTOPOLOGYSERVICE.EXE (PID=2508). All Global Catalog Servers in forest DC=local,DC=local are not responding: SBSSERVER.local.local

MSExchange ActiveSync
Event Details:

Exchange ActiveSync has encountered repeated failures when it tries to access data on Mailbox server [SBSSERVER.local.local]. It will temporarily stop making requests to the Mailbox server for [60] seconds to reduce load on that server. This delay may occur if the Mailbox server is overloaded. If this event is logged frequently, review the Application log on this server and the Mailbox server noted above for other events that could indicate the root cause of performance problems. Additional information: "serverFQDN=SBSSERVER.local.local Error 0: ErrorTimeStamp: 12/05/2016 12:18:43 Exception: --- Exception start --- Exception type: Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.ConnectionFailedTransientException Exception message: Cannot open mailbox /o=First Organization/ou=Exchange Administrative Group (FYDIBOHF23SPDLT)/cn=Recipients/cn=Adrian Proctor9d2. Exception level: 0 Exception stack trace: at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.ForceOpen(MapiStore linkedStore) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.Initialize(MapiStore linkedStore, LogonType logonType, ExchangePrincipal owner, DelegateLogonUser delegateUser, Object identity, OpenMailboxSessionFlags flags, GenericIdentity auxiliaryIdentity) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.<>c__DisplayClass12.<CreateMailboxSession>b__10(MailboxSession mailboxSession) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.InternalCreateMailboxSession(LogonType logonType, ExchangePrincipal owner, CultureInfo cultureInfo, String clientInfoString, IAccountingObject budget, Action`1 initializeMailboxSession, InitializeMailboxSessionFailure initializeMailboxSessionFailure) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.CreateMailboxSession(LogonType logonType, ExchangePrincipal owner, DelegateLogonUser delegateUser, Object identity, OpenMailboxSessionFlags flags, CultureInfo cultureInfo, String clientInfoString, PropertyDefinition[] mailboxProperties, IList`1 foldersToInit, GenericIdentity auxiliaryIdentity, IAccountingObject budget) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.ConfigurableOpen(ExchangePrincipal mailbox, MailboxAccessInfo accessInfo, CultureInfo cultureInfo, String clientInfoString, LogonType logonType, PropertyDefinition[] mailboxProperties, InitializationFlags initFlags, IList`1 foldersToInit, IAccountingObject budget) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.Open(ExchangePrincipal mailboxOwner, WindowsPrincipal authenticatedUser, CultureInfo cultureInfo, String clientInfoString, Boolean wantCachedConnection) at Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.MailboxSession.Open(ExchangePrincipal mailboxOwner, WindowsPrincipal authenticatedUser, CultureInfo cultureInfo, String clientInfoString) at Microsoft.Exchange.AirSync.Command.OpenMailboxSession(AirSyncUser user, Boolean shouldUseBudget) at Microsoft.Exchange.AirSync.Command.WorkerThread() Inner exception follows... Exception type: Microsoft.Mapi.MapiExceptionLogonFailed Exception message: MapiExceptionLogonFailed: Unable to make connection to the server. (hr=0x80040111, ec=-2147221231) Diagnostic context: Lid: 47655 EMSMDBPOOL.EcPoolCreateSession called [length=286] Lid: 64039 EMSMDBPOOL.EcPoolCreateSession returned [ec=0x80040111][length=94][latency=0] Lid: 41073 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 48243 Lid: 50033 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 1494 ---- Remote Context Beg ---- Lid: 64445 Lid: 60989 StoreEc: 0x8004010F Lid: 61373 Lid: 24684 Lid: 20076 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 57713 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 49009 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 1750 ---- Remote Context End ---- Lid: 52465 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 60065 Lid: 33777 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 59805 Lid: 52209 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 56583 Lid: 52487 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 19778 Lid: 27970 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Lid: 17730 Lid: 25922 StoreEc: 0x80040111 Exception level: 1 Excepti

ServerView Agents
Event Details: 
Driver Monitoring error event at server SBSSERVER: Unknown disk:\Device\Harddisk3\DR3 Device error (The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3) vendor=<VENDOR> model=D3 Station serial-no=00000000011E0A49

Disk

Event Details:

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.

System.ServiceModel 4.0.0.0

Event Details:

WebHost failed to process a request. Sender Information: System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostingEnvironment+HostingManager/35320229 Exception: System.ServiceModel.ServiceActivationException: The service ''/Remote/BuiltIns/RDP/RemoteDesktopWebService.svc'' cannot be activated due to an exception during compilation. The exception message is: Memory gates checking failed because the free memory (281985024 bytes) is less than 5% of total memory. As a result, the service will not be available for incoming requests. To resolve this, either reduce the load on the machine or adjust the value of minFreeMemoryPercentageToActivateService on the serviceHostingEnvironment config element.. ---> System.InsufficientMemoryException: Memory gates checking failed because the free memory (281985024 bytes) is less than 5% of total memory. As a result, the service will not be available for incoming requests. To resolve this, either reduce the load on the machine or adjust the value of minFreeMemoryPercentageToActivateService on the serviceHostingEnvironment config element. at System.ServiceModel.Activation.ServiceMemoryGates.Check(Int32 minFreeMemoryPercentage, Boolean throwOnLowMemory, UInt64& availableMemoryBytes) at System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostingEnvironment.HostingManager.CheckMemoryCloseIdleServices(EventTraceActivity eventTraceActivity) at System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostingEnvironment.HostingManager.EnsureServiceAvailable(String normalizedVirtualPath, EventTraceActivity eventTraceActivity) --- End of inner exception stack trace --- at System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostingEnvironment.HostingManager.EnsureServiceAvailable(String normalizedVirtualPath, EventTraceActivity eventTraceActivity) at System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostingEnvironment.EnsureServiceAvailableFast(String relativeVirtualPath, EventTraceActivity eventTraceActivity) Process Name: w3wp Process ID: 14948

SharePoint Foundation
Event Details: 
Error updating the account password for process identity Id e99b3b51-9a06-41d3-ad0d-c85edc834685, please fix manually. An object of the type Microsoft.SharePoint.Administration.SPWindowsServiceCredentialDeploymentJobDefinition named "windows-service-credentials-SPUserCodeV4" already exists under the parent Microsoft.SharePoint.Administration.SPUserCodeService named "SPUserCodeV4". Rename your object or delete the existing object.

Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
Self-update is not working.
Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
The Reporting Web Service is not working.
Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
The API Remoting Web Service is not working.
Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
The Client Web Service is not working.
Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
The Server Synchronization Web Service is not working.
Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
The SimpleAuth Web Service is not working.
Windows Server Update Services
Event Details: 
The DSS Authentication Web Service is not working.

VSS
Event Details: 
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: The process that hosts the writer with name SharePoint Services Writer and ID {da452614-4858-5e53-a512-38aab25c61ad} does not run under a user with sufficient access rights. Consider running this process under a local account which is either Local System, Administrator, Network Service, or Local Service. Operation: Initializing Writer Context: Writer Class Id: {da452614-4858-5e53-a512-38aab25c61ad} Writer Name: SharePoint Services Writer

WinRM
Event Details: 
Re-sending the request as a result of ERROR_WINHTTP_CANNOT_CONNECT, using next proxy
TaskScheduler
Event Details: 
Task Scheduler failed to start "\Shadow copy schedule for disk drive C" task for user "NT AUTHORITY\System". Additional Data: Error Value: 2147750687.

Schannel
Event Details: 
An TLS 1.0 connection request was received from a remote client application, but none of the cipher suites supported by the client application are supported by the server. The SSL connection request has failed._​


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What exactly is slow, what is the server used for? What are the specs of the server?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

How old are the hard drives in this server? Have you tested them?


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> What exactly is slow, what is the server used for? What are the specs of the server?


Thank you so much for your reply 
i use a program horizon on the cloud and i have a leased line but my program is crashing constantly. Hope this answered


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

srhoades said:


> How old are the hard drives in this server? Have you tested them?


the drives are i think about 4 years old, i am not really sure how to test them, got any instructions?  thank you so much for your reply


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the program runs from the cloud and that's what's slow then you need to look at your internet connection, how fast is it? Is it reliable? Are the workstations connecting by wired or wireless connection?


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> If the program runs from the cloud and that's what's slow then you need to look at your internet connection, how fast is it? Is it reliable? Are the workstations connecting by wired or wireless connection?


I hope all is well with you
we are using wired connections and out internet speed is ok, i think, when i have done the speed test it comes up at 19.8 GB for 17 users that use browsing mostly on the internet i think is decent and because we use a leased line it puzzles me why the system crashes so often


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

What server model/specs are we talking about here? Have you looked at Resource Monitor and checked some of the metrics for processor, memory, networking, and storage?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

19GB? You mean 19mb/s? Or something else. What kind of 'leased line' do you have? You should have details on your bill or contract.

I'm still confused what your server does.

Is this the Horizon you are referring too: http://www.vmware.com/ca/en/cloud-services/desktop/horizon-air-desktop
Is it Horizon Air or Horizon Hybrid?


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> 19GB? You mean 19mb/s? Or something else. What kind of 'leased line' do you have? You should have details on your bill or contract.
> 
> I'm still confused what your server does.
> 
> ...


So sorry to keep on confusing you 

the program is this: http://horizon.eci.eu/uk/Default.aspx for Horizon and we have 19mb/s 

the server is to accommodate the files and horizon

hope this helps.

from that previous report do u see anything out of the ordinary?

by the way your a star for trying to help. Thank you


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You really need to hire a professional.


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

srhoades said:


> You really need to hire a professional.


 hoping to run into some generous people that can give me some ideas and not having to pay loads of money  you know...if you don't ask you don't know principal  i can learn this way a bit more about it as well. but if it will come to it ill have to visit my wallet from under the sheets


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is ECi Horizons installed on the server? Or is it completely hosted in the Cloud? You need to clarify this and be 100% sure. What does you server do, what are it's roles?


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

Honestly, there's a whole bunch of little issues going on all over the place. I highly recommend trouble-shooting them one-by-one (yes, it will take a long time, but it will be worth it) starting from the lowest-level hardware.

A possible order to start troubleshooting:
- Hard drive / Drive controller issues
- Driver issues
- Time issues. All kinds of random problems occur if the clock on the server and various computers is more than 1-2 minutes off.
- OS
- Network, (DHCP, DNS [Powershell name not resolvable])
- Windows Services (Including terminal services)
- Server applications, such as TFS, Sharepoint, Database, Kerberos, Exchange, Powershell, etc..
- Non-Windows Services (Ones running on your server that aren't from Microsoft)

You can get a lot of useful information and tips to diagnose and resolve issue by searching for the "EventID" and "Source" in the Windows logs on Google. Note though, that many items are interdependent on other items and a fix for one person may be wildly inapplicable to your situation - so be cautious and if in doubt, don't do it without consulting a professional.


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

fishscene said:


> Honestly, there's a whole bunch of little issues going on all over the place. I highly recommend trouble-shooting them one-by-one (yes, it will take a long time, but it will be worth it) starting from the lowest-level hardware.
> 
> A possible order to start troubleshooting:
> - Hard drive / Drive controller issues
> ...


Thank you so much sweetheart i really appreciate all your time i will start doing this and hopefully ill get some results.


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

fishscene said:


> Honestly, there's a whole bunch of little issues going on all over the place. I highly recommend trouble-shooting them one-by-one (yes, it will take a long time, but it will be worth it) starting from the lowest-level hardware.
> 
> A possible order to start troubleshooting:
> - Hard drive / Drive controller issues
> ...


Hello darling

i have started the troubleshooting and i have learned that one of the disks were faulty and also the list was very helpful as my server is happy again!!!


----------



## jojo2016 (May 13, 2016)

cloudindonesia said:


> _Memory gates checking failed because the free memory (281985024 bytes) is less than 5% of total memory -> this cause your problem .. _


Thank you so much my lovely  you are very right that was a terrible issue that got solved by me buying a new server... how lazy am I )


----------



## Malmensa (Jul 14, 2016)

Nothing there looks to be a serious problem that would slow the machine down. 

What tasks in Task Manager are using a lot of RAM and CPU? 

How much RAM do you have? SBS tends to be a bit of a pig in 8Gb, you really need 16 or 24. 

Are any drive partitions near full? Once you have less than 15% free space, fragmentation can become a serious issue; things run MUCH better with some free space.


----------

